# Diatomaceous Earth for parasites?



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Is anyone using diatomaceous earth for controlling parasites? Either internal or external? I've read a little about it but would like to hear from people who are using it now or have used it in the past.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

DE works by cutting open the exoskeleton but when wet it changes its properties so it doesnt work. So I dont think it will work for internal parasites but for external it is effective.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I have used DE for internal and external parasite control in dogs, sheep, goats, poultry and waterfowl for over 20 years now. Lots of studies have shown its efficacy and I'm sure some are available online. For me, the real test is the results I get from real life application or use, and that is no parasite problems or infestations in or around any of my critters or their yards. 

Better yet, DE is non-toxic so you don't have to worry about poisoning yourself or other non-target species, or causing cancer or birth defects in your children or someone elses, or about contaminating our common resources (air, water and soil) when using it. But it is advised to wear a dust mask when applying so as to avoid inhalation. Due to its abrasiveness, DE can irritate mucous membranes such as NPs and eyes.

Deb Mc


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is so weird, I just read an article on this today in an old Hobby Farms mag... So where can you get it?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Some feed stores have started carrying it (after many requests my local feed store finally started stocking it!!), otherwise you can get it at restaurant supply stores (it is used in restaurants for controlling pests as well) or order it online. http://www.earthworkshealth.com/product ... 7QodOCP4Tw (I just googled that, I have never ordered from them personally) 
Make sure it's "food grade", otherwise it can be harmful.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy kittens! it comes in a 2.5 gal jug? How much do you need to use at a time??


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Agway sells it. We use it for lice/mites/ants ect... Works well. I don't use it for internal parasites but maybe it helps.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I just used about 4 pounds today (a really big ziploc baggie's worth)... that covered my 10 x 10 chicken coop, nest boxes, goat house, and the surrounding high traffic areas and hay mound (everything is on a hill so there's a big "hay slide" that I let build up because it's better than mud in winter). But I hadn't done it in a while and it's just starting to get really warm so I wanted to really get the flies before they got me! Some of that will get washed away in the next rain, but to me it's still worth it.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Does it really help with flies too?


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

This is my first year using it, I have heard nothing but good things about using it for fly control!! I am excited to see the results!! I have read it doe not work internally as it needs a dry climate, , but who knows!! Maybe it will!! My question is should I let my beloved hens dust in it as it can be harmful to the lungs??


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Best place I have found to buy DE is custom milling, you can look them up on web....they were very nice and helpful! I bought (I believe) 25lb and was not all that pricey.

I use it to dust the pens and coop.....don't know about how well it works it for internal parasites.....when it comes to internal parasites, I think you have to take into account what part of the country you live in....those living in dry arid areas are not going to have the same issues of those living in humid warm climates.....and are your animals in a dry lot or on a grassy lot (which is what I have) so DE does not work for me when it comes to internal parasites.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

I just bought a 40 lb bag for $20.00 at my local feed store. Cleaned out the old straw bedding today. Going to spread the DE lightly but uniformly then put down new straw tomorrow. Will post the results in about a week or so.
Thanks for the input everyone. Take care.
Dave.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

LOVE DE, works perfect no issues. I did want to comment on the flies. I swear this works. I do not have flies in or around my barn. I fill sandwich baggies half full with water and staple them over the door ways and here and there inside the barn. Its keeps the flies away. I even hang them on the four corners of my pergola/patio and we get no flies. We used to have them so bad you couldnt enjoy a BBQ on the patio. They are not extremely noticeable but friends and family have asked....thought we were crazy....but now they all do it wth the same results.
We also have mosquitoes real bad once the sun goes down. So bad we cant swim at night in the pool, last year I put lemon dish soap in a sprayer and filled with water...we had none. We even had a wedding reception here and I was so worried about mosquitoes so I sprayed before the party and mosquitoes were no longer a problem. Just thought I'd share with you


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

We have a lot of permanent/temporary bar-b-q trailers around here during the summer. All of them use the water in the sandwich bag for flies. Its supposed to be the very slight movement the wind causes on the water in the bag that keeps them away. Its cheap, its simple, and it does work.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, so I was at my local Dollar store and they had 5lb. bags of DE for $1. I thought "wow" I wish I knew wether that stuff really works! And then...poof...here is this post! And the flies and mosquitoes here are already driving me crazy! And it's barely 60 degrees during the day! 
So does sprinkling DE on the small little manure pile that we have work for flies then too? And what is inside the ziploc bag? Just plain water? Is the bag closed/sealed? Does this do anything to kill the flies or just ward them off? I'd love to just eliminate the suckers if possible...they bite us and drive me nuts!

As for cleaning the barn... that's exactly what I wanted to do...clean out the stall, lay down fresh DE and then a new light layer of straw. So please let me know how yours works! I'm excited to know!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Make sure its food grade DE before putting it in their food


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, this one at the dollar store did state "Food Grade" on it. It was for cats I think?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

DE does work. Make sure the stuff at the Dollar store is FOOD GRADE cause your goats will eat it. 

The water in the ziplock bags is plain old tap water, nothing added but a 2" air space. The bag is zipped and stapled to the wall on both sides of a door/window. It doesn't kill the flies, it sends them away to somewhere else so they are not hovering and trying to get in. Depending on how big the opening is, you may need more than 2 bags. Not sure if it works on skeeters, but for flies its the best.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Just my opinion, but I would not trust dollar store stuff. DE can be pricey, but I know what I'm paying for. 

The water bags for flies are believed to help because the glare the flies see is similar to that of a spider web.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am going to track some down tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

I've dusted the barn floor twice in the last two weeks. I believe it's helped but not sure. Am considering dusting the goats as well but am concerned about the dust being inhaled. I dusted the barn when the goats were out. Doesn't take much of a breeze to blow the stuff around.
So my new question is do any of you dust your goats with DE? 
I did not change my goats bedding soon enough the last time and now my goats are paying for it. Mites or lice, I'm not sure which, has got many of them really scratching and biting. Please don't make the same mistake I did with your goats. Keep their bedding fresh.
O.K. After doing a bit of research on line I've found out that it's lice I'm dealing with. Not mites.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

DPW said:


> I've dusted the barn floor twice in the last two weeks. I believe it's helped but not sure.


You won't notice a difference right away. It takes weeks to months to break the reproduction cycle and gain a foot hold. Remember, the mode of action is abrasiveness, or dehydration, not toxicity.

Why did you dust the second time? One application should last until it gets removed in one fashion or another e.g. washed or blown away or swept/raked up. Only apply a very light dusting. Anything more, an accumulation, and you create a barrier that the bugs will bypass or avoid. Not what you want. For the DE to be effective, the pests must come into direct contact with it.



> Am considering dusting the goats as well but am concerned about the dust being inhaled. I dusted the barn when the goats were out. Doesn't take much of a breeze to blow the stuff around.
> So my new question is do any of you dust your goats with DE?


Yes, I dust down all my animals with DE, goats included. On the furry critters, I just sprinkle a bit along their spine and brush it into their coats with a nice med. bristle brush. To do their undersides and legs, I sprinkle the DE onto the brush and apply it that way.



> I did not change my goats bedding soon enough the last time and now my goats are paying for it. Mites or lice, I'm not sure which, has got many of them really scratching and biting.


Did you dust with DE prior to laying down the new bedding?

Deb Mc


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

Make sure you wear gloves when working with DE. It will eat away at your skin.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I usually wear a rubbed glove and just rub them with the DE outside -one at a time. The same day I clean the barn and sprinkle on the floor. I repeat if it rains or in a week or so.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I too run it along the spine then brush it in. I found it a couple days ago at the local feed store. It was $20 for a 40 pound bag.


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

I buy the 50lb bags at my local feed store for $25 and it lasts a super long time.

It goes in the dogs food.. She's never had worms or internal parasites ever.
Same for the cat. (DE won't control, prevent or treat heartworm though)
I also feed it to my chickens by mixing it with their feed.

I also use it externally for dusting dog, cat, chickens, rabbits, ducks and goats for flea/tick/mites

I also use a little in my own coffee for trace minerals and intestinal cleansing.

I dust the coop floor and run with it as well as all the other animals pens.. controls odors and flies, mites, etc.

I dust edges of house exterior.. prevents bugs from getting into the house.

Once a month I dust the carpets inside home with it, let it sit for a few hours and then vacuum.. keeps away fleas, and then the vac bag goes into the compost pile.

I also add some to my grain barrels to prevent parasites and insects in storage.

I sprinkle it in garden too, and dust plants with it.

I have NOT fed it to my goats yet because I did not know if DE would have a negative impact on the rumen or not, but seeing as others have with good results, perhaps I'll be doing so soon.

DE does help with odor/fly control when fed internally and applied to pen/stall externally.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

DebMc said:


> Why did you dust the second time?


I did remove the bedding one week after I dusted with DE. I've decided to go very proactive on keeping the goats bedding really, really clean until this infestation dies down. Then I'll return to just clean.
With the rain we've been having the goats are spending a lot of time in the barn. Does not take long for 26 goats to spoil their bedding. I am using a light application of the DE. 
Very windy here today. If it ever stops will dust goats individually. 
Thanks to all for the info.


----------

